# 4 Multirollencup am 21.3.2015



## Wiederanfänger (9. Januar 2015)

Moin,

Jan Hinz wird am 21.3.2015 wieder einen MultirollenCup veranstalten.

Haltet euch bei Interesse den Termin einfach frei.

Sobald der Ort feststeht, schreibe ich das hier rein.

Alternativ findet ihr unter kong-casting.de bei den Trainingsterminen die Hinweise u.a. auf den MultirollenCup.

Ich hoffe, wir sehen uns da.#h

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: 4 Multirollencup am 21.3.2015*

Welche 4 Multirollen? #c


----------



## Wiederanfänger (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: 4 Multirollencup am 21.3.2015*

OK Jürgen,

du hats ja Recht.

Es geht um den vierten MultirollenCup.

Was das ist?

Ihr müsst beim Angeln bei einer der beiden zulässigen Angeln,
mindestens eine Angel mit einer Multirolle nutzen.

Alles weitere, wenn die Ausschreibung raus ist.

Ist das verständlicher?  |kopfkrat

Sorry für meinen missverständlichen Beitrag.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: 4 Multirollencup am 21.3.2015*



Wiederanfänger schrieb:


> OK Jürgen,
> 
> du hats ja Recht.
> 
> ...


 

 Klar ist das verständlicher, aber ich piekse halt mal gerne.:m


----------



## Wiederanfänger (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: 4 Multirollencup am 21.3.2015*

Moin ins Board.

Die Ausschreibung kann unter der vorher genannten Adresse eingesehen werden.

Würde mich freuen, wenn ein paar von euch Lust auf das Werfen/ Angeln mit Multirollen haben. Der Cup wurde ja ins Leben gerufen, um die Multirollen anderen schmackhaft zu machen ( für Jürgen: nein, ihr sollt die nicht essen ).

Bis zum 21.1.2015

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: 4 Multirollencup am 21.3.2015*

Je nachdem, wo das ist, würde ich mitmachen! Habe seit einem halben Jahr eine Brandungskombi mit Multi. Halt noch nicht so viel Übung geschweige denn die richtige Technik (Pendulum), bin aber hellauf begeistert! Die zweite Kombi ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, leider bekomme ich dieselbe Rute nur nicht mehr  

Gruß Marcel


----------



## Wiederanfänger (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: 4 Multirollencup am 21.3.2015*

Moin Dorsch_Freak,

da würden sich die Anwesenden freuen, wenn neue Werfer dazu kommen.

Das Werfen mit der Multi ist sehr viel einfacher, wie hier häufig geschrieben steht.

Da darf man nur die Angelmultirollen nicht mit den Wettkampfrollen verwechseln.#6

Auch das Führen der Schnur beim Einkurbeln ist für Leute mit einem gesunden Daumen kein Thema.

Werden wir dir schon beim Angeln zeigen.
Geht aber eigentlich fast automatisch.

Wir sehen uns am Wasser.

Und hoffentlich noch ein paar Leute mehr.

( Auch wenn der Großteil der Angler auch Surfcasting betreiben und damit automatisch einigen Nutzern hier suspekt erscheinen |uhoh:#d:c )

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## hydrophil (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: 4 Multirollencup am 21.3.2015*

da würden sich die Anwesenden freuen, wenn neue Werfer dazu kommen.

... wirklich?

Auch das Führen der Schnur beim Einkurbeln ist für Leute mit einem gesunden Daumen kein Thema.

... also leute, die an der kreissaege arbeiten werfen lieber statio?

( Auch wenn der Großteil der Angler auch Surfcasting betreiben und damit automatisch einigen Nutzern hier suspekt erscheinen |uhoh:#d:c )

... betreibt nicht jeder brandungsangler -ungeachtet des praeferierten geraetes-   surfcasting?!


----------



## Wiederanfänger (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: 4 Multirollencup am 21.3.2015*

Moin zusammen,

bis jetzt sind 11 Angler gemeldet.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn noch ein paar Interessierte kommen.

Nach dem Angeln ist vor den Grillen.

Wer Jan kennt, weiß das sich das alleine schon lohnt.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## basslawine (6. März 2015)

*AW: 4 Multirollencup am 21.3.2015*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> Je nachdem, wo das ist, würde ich mitmachen! Habe seit einem halben Jahr eine Brandungskombi mit Multi. Halt noch nicht so viel Übung geschweige denn die richtige Technik (Pendulum), bin aber hellauf begeistert! Die zweite Kombi ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, leider bekomme ich dieselbe Rute nur nicht mehr
> 
> Gruß Marcel



Moin Marcel,

Bin aus deiner Gegend und fahr auch zum Multicup (mit noch einem Kollegen aus Hannover), also Geraffel eingepackt und ab nach Surendorf.
Wenn  wir das vernünfig absprechen, passt Du bestimmt noch ins Auto.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Wiederanfänger (11. März 2015)

*AW: 4 Multirollencup am 21.3.2015*

Moin Marco,

klasse das ihr kommt.

Freue mich auf ein gemeinsames Angeln und Quatschen.

Fahrt ihr rauf und wieder runter am Samstag?

Diesmal haben wir einen Tag nach Neumond. Vielleicht bringt das uns ja mal Fisch #6

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## basslawine (11. März 2015)

*AW: 4 Multirollencup am 21.3.2015*

Moin Achim,

Ja, ich schätze, wir fahrn am Samstag wieder zurück.
Freu mich auch!

Fisch gibts bestimmt, wenn auch nicht zwingend für uns.

Gruß
Marco


----------



## doc040 (26. März 2015)

*AW: 4 Multirollencup am 21.3.2015*

Keine Ergebnisse?


----------



## hydrophil (26. März 2015)

*AW: 4 Multirollencup am 21.3.2015*

nein, die kollegen filieren immer noch, du musst dich also noch ein wenig gedulden


----------



## Herman Hummerich (26. März 2015)

*AW: 4 Multirollencup am 21.3.2015*

Hydro #6


----------



## basslawine (28. März 2015)

*AW: 4 Multirollencup am 21.3.2015*

Jo, nee...,
war gut nech...!

so eher torloses Unentschieden...!

Nee, im Ernst:
wir waren glaube ich 15 Teilnehmer, leider wurde das wetter im Laufe des Nachmittags immer brutaler, so dass um 18:00 abgebrochen werden musste.
Es fing an mit 2Bft aus Nord, da wurden dann auch alle Fische gefangen , insg. 5 oder 6), dann "frischte" es auf auf 6Bft aus Ost und in Böen noch ne ganze Menge mehr.
Da somit das Wasser (und dann anschließend das Kraut) in die Förde drückte, waren wir ab 16:30 mehr damit beschäftigt, unser Geraffel auf vermeintlich sichere Höhe am Strand umzusiedeln, bzw. mehrpfündige Krautfische aus der Schnur zu friemeln.
Irgendwann gingen selbst 240gr Krallenbleie sofort wieder los, die Fische waren da sowieso schon verschwunden, also Wetterbedingter Abbruch und vorzeitiger Übergang zum Wurstgrillen in einer windgescützen Ecke.

War aber trotzdem schön, die ganzen Leute erstmals (oder wieder) zu treffen und  auch erneut prima organisiert.

Auf   Jan "kong" Casting seite gibts schon ein paar Fotos, Bericht ist angekündigt.

Gruß Marco


----------

